# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نظرتون درباره ی زیست حنیف عظیمی

## Cristiano

سلام دوستان کسی هست که از کلاس انلاین تاملند زیست حنیف عظیمی استفاده کنه؟چجوریه ارزش خرید داره؟

----------


## idealist

> سلام دوستان کسی هست که از کلاس انلاین تاملند زیست حنیف عظیمی استفاده کنه؟چجوریه ارزش خرید داره؟


*جلسه اولش رایگانه...ببین دستت میاد*

----------


## Red pearl

بچه ها کسی جزوه فصل صفر حنیف عظیمی رو داره؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

توکه کنکوری نبودی ب من میگفتی چپندساله پشت کنکوری تام لند میخوای چیکار :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Red pearl


بچه ها کسی جزوه فصل صفر حنیف عظیمی رو داره؟


رفقم شاگردشه میگه جزوه خاصی نداره اغلب همون کتابه نکته مینویسیم نهایت زیستش متوسط بودا الان بالا میزنه ای ازمون 822 زد_

----------


## God_of_war

به نظرم ارزشمنده چون به هر حال هممون یه روز میریم تایلند حیف زیست حنیف رو نبینیم :Yahoo (15):

----------


## SSalehi

> به نظرم ارزشمنده چون به هر حال هممون یه روز میریم تایلند حیف زیست حنیف رو نبینیم


به قول دکتر توی عصر جدید چرا انقدر پارادوکسیکال حرف می زنی ؟ 
اون دفعه توی تاپیکی گفتی کلاس انلاین چه مسخره بازییه الان میگی...

----------


## God_of_war

> به قول دکتر توی عصر جدید چرا انقدر پارادوکسیکال حرف می زنی ؟ 
> اون دفعه توی تاپیکی گفتی کلاس انلاین چه مسخره بازییه الان میگی...


انسان هر روز نگرشش  به همه چی عوض میشه به جز رفتن به تایلند  :Yahoo (15):  راستش من کلاس انلاین رو امتحان نکرده بودم به نظرم چرت بود ولی اریان حیدری و فلاح کلاسینو با حنیف تاملند خوبن فقط ایراد بزرگش اینه وقت رو زیاد تلف می کنن و تایم تدریس بالا میره البته تاملند بابایی و حنیف اینطور نیس و تقریبا مفیده هر ثانیش .

----------


## Red pearl

> _
> رفقم شاگردشه میگه جزوه خاصی نداره اغلب همون کتابه نکته مینویسیم نهایت زیستش متوسط بودا الان بالا میزنه ای ازمون 822 زد_


من خودمم کلاساشو میبینم ولی جزوه ی فصل صفرشو پیدا نمی کنم :Yahoo (35): ،آره جزوش همون کتابه با یه تعدادی نکات

----------


## Red pearl

> انسان هر روز نگرشش  به همه چی عوض میشه به جز رفتن به تایلند  راستش من کلاس انلاین رو امتحان نکرده بودم به نظرم چرت بود ولی اریان حیدری و فلاح کلاسینو با حنیف تاملند خوبن فقط ایراد بزرگش اینه وقت رو زیاد تلف می کنن و تایم تدریس بالا میره البته تاملند بابایی و حنیف اینطور نیس و تقریبا مفیده هر ثانیش .


ریاضی ملاک پور هم عالیه

----------


## God_of_war

> ریاضی ملاک پور هم عالیه


فک نکنم از اریان حیدری معلم بهتری تو ایران برا ریاضی باشه

----------


## Red pearl

> فک نکنم از اریان حیدری معلم بهتری تو ایران برا ریاضی باشه


تدریس ملاک پورو ببین تا ببینی کی بهتره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Red pearl

> بچه ها کسی جزوه فصل صفر حنیف عظیمی رو داره؟


کسی نبود؟!

----------


## naznaziasal

..._

----------


## Alirezad_031

خوبه

----------


## _Joseph_

*دوستم که رتبه 1200 منطقه 1 شد در سال 1400 و پشت کنکوری بود 
برای زیست فقط چزوه حنیف عظیمی رو خونده بود + کلاسای 1400 +نکته و تست جانوری  / در اخر هم که خرداد ماه بود یدونه کتاب فصل آزمون خیلی سبز رو زد / کتاب درسی رو هم نخونده بود فقط جزوه رو میگفت حدود 40 بار خوندم* :Yahoo (21): * کتاب کمک درسی هم نخوند به جز فصل آزمون خیلی سبز
زیستش رو 82 درصد زده در کنکور 1400و زیست شده ناجی اش
بقیه در صد هاش هم : ادبیات 60 / عربی :80 / دینی:45 / زبان:40 / ریاضی:4 / فیزیک:52 / شیمی:51 / زمین:0*

----------


## _Joseph_

*حنیف عظیمی و همدانی بهترین دبیر های زیست کشور هستند در حال حاضر که کلاس انلاین دارند*

----------


## Farshad6

> *حنیف عظیمی و همدانی بهترین دبیر های زیست کشور هستند در حال حاضر که کلاس انلاین دارند*


جزوه همدانی ب تنهایی ارزش خوندن داره ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> جزوه همدانی ب تنهایی ارزش خوندن داره ؟


*جزوه اش که همون متن کتاب هستش با کادرهای نکته و ترکیب 
کلاسش خیلی پر بار و مفهومی هستش / یه جوری تدریس میکنه که تو همون 2 ساعت کلاسش همه چی میره تو مخت حتی متن کتاب و ....  رو هم با دیدن فیلمش حفظ میشی / یه بار دیگه که بری متن کتاب بخونی و تست بزنی دیگه جوری دو زاریت میافته که محاله یادت بره/

همدانی بر عکس تمام دبیر زیست های کشور که میان از پی دی اف جزوه شون میخونن و توضیح میدن  تنها دبیری هستش که از رو جزوه نمیخونه فقط و همه چی رو تو تخته با رسم شکل آموزش میده / تمام شکل ها رو میکشه برات و آموزش میده / 
 کلاسش هم کاملا بی حاشیه است و پر انرژی*

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

> *جزوه اش که همون متن کتاب هستش با کادرهای نکته و ترکیب 
> کلاسش خیلی پر بار و مفهومی هستش / یه جوری تدریس میکنه که تو همون 2 ساعت کلاسش همه چی میره تو مخت حتی متن کتاب و ....  رو هم با دیدن فیلمش حفظ میشی / یه بار دیگه که بری متن کتاب بخونی و تست بزنی دیگه جوری دو زاریت میافته که محاله یادت بره/
> 
> همدانی بر عکس تمام دبیر زیست های کشور که میان از پی دی اف جزوه شون میخونن و توضیح میدن  تنها دبیری هستش که از رو جزوه نمیخونه فقط و همه چی رو تو تخته با رسم شکل آموزش میده / تمام شکل ها رو میکشه برات و آموزش میده / 
>  کلاسش هم کاملا بی حاشیه است و پر انرژی*



خیلی مطالبتون مفیده  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Farshad6

> *جزوه اش که همون متن کتاب هستش با کادرهای نکته و ترکیب 
> کلاسش خیلی پر بار و مفهومی هستش / یه جوری تدریس میکنه که تو همون 2 ساعت کلاسش همه چی میره تو مخت حتی متن کتاب و ....  رو هم با دیدن فیلمش حفظ میشی / یه بار دیگه که بری متن کتاب بخونی و تست بزنی دیگه جوری دو زاریت میافته که محاله یادت بره/
> 
> همدانی بر عکس تمام دبیر زیست های کشور که میان از پی دی اف جزوه شون میخونن و توضیح میدن  تنها دبیری هستش که از رو جزوه نمیخونه فقط و همه چی رو تو تخته با رسم شکل آموزش میده / تمام شکل ها رو میکشه برات و آموزش میده / 
>  کلاسش هم کاملا بی حاشیه است و پر انرژی*


ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------

